# Stained wood soffits - best way for application



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi All

I've been painting exteriors for 10 years but don't really do stained houses. This house we start tomorrow has stained wood soffits all the way around, and painted wood for the rest of the house. I bid it for:

1. apply stain & seal remover to soffits & wash
2. apply wood conditioner / brightener to soffits & wash
3. apply one coat of Sikkens Cetol translucent oil sealer to soffits

I can apply the remover/conditioner from the ground using extension poles, but as for the Sikkens final application i'm looking for ideas! 

I don't want to setup an elaborate scaffold setup around the perimeter - just ladders. Best way for application? any ideas? THANKS!!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you painting the entire home? Or just the soffits. I would just brush them out.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I did something like this in west Vancouver(super rich, super picky) a few years back, scaffold was set up for us, but we brush and rolled the sofits, and sprayed the body.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wrap a strip of rag around the base of your brush. This will help keep the stain from running down your arm as you work


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

We're painting the whole house. I'll do soffits first, then stain facia & beams, then lastly paint the house. Probably just brush / roll the whole thing. 

I was thinking about using a pad (woolie?) of some sort to apply the clear coat on the soffits. Wouldn't it be nice if I could do it all from the ground with my extension pole... but it would probably be to messy / uneven. Will probably brush it out. Thanks for the rag suggestion..


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

dmac said:


> We're painting the whole house. I'll do soffits first, then stain facia & beams, then lastly paint the house. Probably just brush / roll the whole thing.
> 
> I was thinking about using a pad (woolie?) of some sort to apply the clear coat on the soffits. Wouldn't it be nice if I could do it all from the ground with my extension pole... but it would probably be to messy / uneven. Will probably brush it out. Thanks for the rag suggestion..


Never done it that way, but with a clear you want even pressure the whole time, so I would make sure your right up to the Soffit so you don't have any misses 

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------

